# How many daily poops?



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

I am curious how many times a day your puppy poops?

We feed our 9 week old puppy 2x/day and she poops 4-6 times a day. When does it start going down to a more manageable number of times a day ? and being more consistent with the timing? (We feed her at 7a and 6:30 pm so we are very consistent w mealtime).


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Mine went down from having 4-6 day pretty quickly. Maybe 3-4 by 3 months of age and then finally he settled on 1-2 a day from the age of 6 months


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Poop has been a big deal for us since we brought our diarrhea sick puppy home!! He is currently eating raw food now and he poops 3 times in the morning (think he is a little constipated?), each time it looks like a tiny bit of cat poop it is so small lol. And he rarely goes in the evening. Can't tell you about the ages since we had a hectic poop schedule for the first 8 months.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I think at that age your supposed to feed 3x per day. 

I seem to recall what El_rex says being true. I switched to Raw around 5-6 months tho.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Depends on what you feed. Food with a lot of fillers produces more poop than raw or high quality kibble.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I think my girl goes... 4-5 times a day. She's 13wks 

We had issues when we first got her. Really loose poop like mashed potatoes. Went on for weeks (prob due to some bugs in her system and so she's on some meds). Last 2wks they've been consistently firm

Lol, prob the only place I've been where it's just fine to casually talk about pooping


----------



## Davefrida (Sep 23, 2017)

I feed 3 times a day dry food and she mostly goes in the morning maybe about 2-4 time in he morning and about 2-3 in the afternoon/evening


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

Xena is a little over 3 months and she?s fed 2x daily and her poop varies. Like between last night and about 5 this morning she only pooped 2 times now by this afternoon it might be 3-4. Sometimes my poopy bag is really full.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

Apex1 said:


> I think at that age your supposed to feed 3x per day.
> 
> I seem to recall what El_rex says being true. I switched to Raw around 5-6 months tho.


Breeder had her at 2x/day from 7 weeks so we just kept her there. I thought it was strange too but she is doing great on that schedule.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Poop has been a big deal for us since we brought our diarrhea sick puppy home!! He is currently eating raw food now and he poops 3 times in the morning (think he is a little constipated?), each time it looks like a tiny bit of cat poop it is so small lol. And he rarely goes in the evening. Can't tell you about the ages since we had a hectic poop schedule for the first 8 months.


I know poor gandalf had a rough start ?. I am so glad to hear he’s getting better!!


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Depends on what you feed. Food with a lot of fillers produces more poop than raw or high quality kibble.


Right now she’s on what the breeder had her on. I was going to switch to raw at around 16-17 weeks. Probably has something to do with it!


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

So it sounds like they just crap a lot as puppies! Glad she’s “normal” &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876; &#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

az_girl said:


> Right now she’s on what the breeder had her on.


Which food was that?


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

@;


wolfy dog said:


> Which food was that?


Large breed Pro Pac that she got from Chewy.com


----------



## lonestarghost (Oct 3, 2017)

Our pup pooped A LOT when he was younger. At about 3.5 months he started pooping more along 3 times a day, an hour or two after feeding. 
We would feed at 6ish AM, 12:30ish PM (depending on when I could get home for lunch), and 7:30pm. Keeping to a strict schedule was a lifesaver for us in the beginning. As they grow and get more control of their bowels they will become more regular.


----------

